# need input on a motor swap



## <3vag (Feb 7, 2012)

hello fellow vortexers i have a 89' audi 5000 cs turbo that i want to swap a 3.2 .:R motor in. was wondering if anyone has herd of or seen something like this or have insite/info they wanna give. Any advice/info would be appreciated thanks for reading.
-Zach


----------

